# Cheap Substrate??



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

In the terms of a planted aquarium, I am a beginner. I have had aquariums for several years and also had plants. Before now it has been a o thats cheap and looks cool lets throw it in and hope it works. That is all about to change now that I have just acquired a 55 gallon tank. Enough background here is my question...

I am looking for a cheap substrate that will work and help plants flourish. Maybe some kind of combination from a store such as lowes?? 

I figure there are people on here that could help me out. Right now it is just a bare bottom tank and looking kinda boring. I can post pictures if people would like. 

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought black diamond blasting media at Tractor Supply. Right now I'm not using any ferts cause I'm just getting started. Just dosing excel. Root tabs will be easy to add, but the black diamond is inert, so it won't hld the ferts like flourite or eco complete or one of those would. I used about 3/4 of a bag to do my 29G and it was eight bucks. You'd need two bags. You could always do half black diamond and half of the flourite black sand. They sell the flurite and eco comlete at Aquarium Outfitters in Athens. Just go in and ask for Chelsea or Daniel. They know their stuff.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea Chelsea and Daniel are awesome, they have helped me with all my questions and more. If your tank grows too fast and you need to part with some fish or plants let me know. I'm just getting my 55 gallon up and running so it is a little/alot bare. It is tough in grad school trying to save money (reality check) survive on this kind of "pay". I am new here to athens but love it so far GO DAWGS!


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

MiracleGro Organic Potting Mix capped with Black Diamond blasting grit. Doesn't get any cheaper and plants love the stuff. Lots of threads on here discussing it. Welcome to TPT.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now what exactly does that gt stand for there? Might need to consider that source.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

HAHAHA truth!! For anyone that has used miracle-gro how messy does the process of actually planting the plants get??


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

So after watching some videos, I am very hesitant to go with a dirted tank. What are some of the benefits of going with sand as opposed to gravel?? I am also hesitant that sand would simply get kicked up everywhere which I don't want.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can offer advice from the perspective of another beginner.

I *hated* gravel because waste falls between it and gets stuck down there. You can use a gravel vacuum, but it takes a long time to really clean it deeply.

I switched to sand and couldn't be happier. I was told that it would be hard to vacuum, but I actually find it easier than vacuuming gravel. I just sweep the siphon over the surface and waste gets sucked up, leaving the heavier sand behind. I don't have any problems with it getting kicked up by anything, really.

I went with pool filter sand from a pool supply store because it was inexpensive and fit my budget for what I needed. If you want a lighter color, try that. If you want black, the black sand blasting grit from Tractor Supply, as mentioned earlier, is what you want.

Putting dirt under either one is up to you!


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

The cheapest substrate I ever used was Oil Dri and I've been very happy with it. A layer of peat moss underneath topped off with Oil dri and the plants grow well. Of course Oil dri is inert so dosing is needed, but over time it's needed with all substrates.

I think a 50lbs bag was $4 at tractor supply


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

UGA_Grad_Student said:


> HAHAHA truth!! For anyone that has used miracle-gro how messy does the process of actually planting the plants get??



The process of planting is not messy at all. 
Like I told you before, take the water out, 3/4 - 1" of MGOPM and 1" front and 2-3" Black Diamond B sand slope to the back on top.

Easiest I figured out was first planting in the dirt and then capping it. 

After couple of days, maybe some of the dirt will show, but won't make a mess, then you just take some of the sand and cap it where the dirt is visible.

Some of the woodchuncks will be visible over time, so if you don't like that, sift your soil through a mesh before you start. But my corys love to play in the woodchuncks.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i use miracle grow organic potting soil (1 -2 inches deep) and pool filter sand cap (1-2 inches deep) my plants love it my corck screw vals are as tall as the tank. one down side is it leaches tannens for a while but plants love it i have that combo in most of my tanks. trick is to put both soil and then sand and fill that way keeps it from making mud. or i have also added just enough water to the soil to make it moist and the sand on top and fill. pros is not planting sand keeps the soil from comming up. prob is when moving rooted plants. but not as bad if you go really slow and pull a little at a time. took me prob 20 min to put up a huge rubin sword (12 + inches tall and wide as a 55) but i pulled main roots one at a time so not to make a huge mess.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does the miracle grow leach ammonia?


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone done sand covered by gravel? I know it wouldn't benefit the plants much and would need to be dosed but have people done this?


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

That sounds like it would be an absolute nightmare to clean.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed I am so on the fence, but I am glad that I have 2 weeks to decide. I'm thinking now maybe the kitty litter I have heard people talk about covered by some gravel.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

If anyone finds this thread in searches, I just wanted to update what I went with. I decided to do the special kitty kitty litter covered by the black blasting sand. I have been completely happy with it so far. Haven't seen any adverse effects of die offs. Just make sure you rinse both the cat litter and the blasting sand over and over x 10.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know who sells the black beauty blasting sand in canada?

tractor supply seems to be a us chain


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

50# bag of turface pro league ($12)
80# earthgro topsoil mineralized ($3)
Muriate of potash ($6)
Clay ($6)

Skipping the dolomite. 3" nutritious substrate with high CEC for my 75 gallon for under $30. That ain't bad. 

Or you could just get plain sand and call it a day. You'll need alot of root tabs though. Keep in mind that sand and kitty litter are completely inert and will offer the plants zero nutrition.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

UGA_Grad_Student said:


> In the terms of a planted aquarium, I am a beginner. I have had aquariums for several years and also had plants. Before now it has been a o thats cheap and looks cool lets throw it in and hope it works. That is all about to change now that I have just acquired a 55 gallon tank. Enough background here is my question...
> 
> I am looking for a cheap substrate that will work and help plants flourish. Maybe some kind of combination from a store such as lowes??
> 
> ...


Hi UGA_Grad_Student,

I am currently using Safe-T-Sorb #7941 which is working very well. The first use requires substantial washing but the high CEC, natural appearance, and economical price makes it a very attractive option. I like the mix of grain sizes and the mix of natural colors. It is available online at Drillspot for $10.27 per 40# bag with free shipping included.
http://www.drillspot.com/products/1476408/Moltan_7941_Montmorillonite_Clay_Absorbant_40_lb

Here is a picture of my 10 gallon, with Safe-T-Sorb substrate. This tank has no CO2, just Flourish Comprehensive and Flourish Excel. The baby Corys have been in there for over 3 months and have doubled in size.









And here is a picture of my 20g high set up 3/1/13


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

I posted this thread over a year ago and have since figured out what worked for me at the time. I wanted to update the thread and tell people what I went with and how it has worked out. I did that because I noticed a lot of views on this thread. I figured there are more people like me, trying to save a lot of money yet still go about it in a proper method. The kitty litter/sand combo worked wonders with me. The plants really pop against the black sand.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Where do you guys find cheap black sand?


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

shift said:


> Does anyone know who sells the black beauty blasting sand in canada?
> 
> tractor supply seems to be a us chain


That would depend where you are in Canada, it's kinda big. 

I went searching for it in Edmonton but was unable to find it. Places like SIL industries, Burnco, Manus Abrasives were either out of stock with no idea when it might be back in stock or just didn't have it. I didn't think to try Target Products (another abrasive/building material company, not the American Target). It is listed on their website but by that time I had bought a bag of overpriced black sand from the LFS.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there any other known brands of an equivalent brands? Most seem to be walnut or crushed glass based around me (so far)

_Although if it is just slag.. there is huge mountains of slag an hour or so from my house at an old mine site.. no idea if its aquarium safe though!_ scrap that. just read that its from an old copper mil.


----------

